# tabellen mit bildern als rahmen?



## krazZ (24. Januar 2002)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich tabellen mit bildern als rahmen mach, wie auf http://www.endeffect.com


----------



## SirNeo (24. Januar 2002)

Du erstellst eine Tabelle mit 3 x 3 Feldern wobei in der Mitte der Content ist, in die anderen setzt du deinen Rahmen als Hintergrund.


```
<table width="80%" height="80%" border="0" cellspcing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td background="linksoben-ecke.gif"></td>
<td background="linieoben.gif"></td>
<td background="rechtsoben-ecke.gif">td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background="linielinks.gif></td>
<td>  Hier der Content </td>
<td background="linierechts.gif></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background="linksunten-ecke.gif"></td>
<td background="linieunten.gif"></td>
<td background="rechtsunten-ecke.gif">td></tr>
</table>
```
Zwischen die <td> </td> setzt du jedesmal eine leers Bixel mit höhen und breitenangabe des Rahmen.


----------



## Tribalman (24. Januar 2002)

Übrigens kannst Du es Dir zu nutzen machen, dass 
Bilder in der Regel gekachelt werden, wenn Du sie 
als Background-Bild einfügst. Dein Gif braucht also 
nicht unbedingt die endgültigen Maße zu haben – es 
reicht schon ein wirklich kleiner Ausschnitt Deines 
Rahmens, und der wird dann immer wieder aneinander-
gereiht !

Das spart nicht nur Speicherplatz , sondern macht 
Tabellen auch flexibler, weil sie Ohne Probleme nach 
unten oder zur Seite gedehnt werden können.

Hab´ ich auch auf meiner Seite so gemacht >>>  

Tribalman


----------



## TSRZealot (25. Januar 2002)

Stimmt, so machen das alle Profis ;-) So auch ich LOL.
In meiner neuen page (die TSR-Clanpage, noch nicht online)habe ich das auch so gemacht fuer die Nav-Leiste, da kann man dann, ohne irgendein Bild zu aendern Links hinzufuegen und entfernen wie man will, das wird dann einfach aneinandergereiht.

Gruss
Zealot


----------



## krazZ (25. Januar 2002)

geht des auch mit einer 1x1 tabelle??? und wie soll es dann aussehn?


----------



## SirNeo (25. Januar 2002)

Wüßte keine Möglichkeit, nur wenn du den Hintergrund so groß machst wie die Tabelle, dann ist diese aber nicht mehr variabel da sonst das Bild nicht mehr passt.


----------



## krazZ (25. Januar 2002)

meine toden bin ich blöd 
des mit dem 1x1 geschmari würd ja überhaupt net gehn
hab vorher net gecheckt was du meintest 
erst nachdem ichs hier gesehn hab http://www.ideenreich.com/html/tabellen_7.shtml
hab ich gecheckt was du mit den 3x3 tabellen meinst ;-)


----------



## SirNeo (25. Januar 2002)

Hätte es veilleicht besser beschreiben sollen, aber nun hat es sich ja erledigt


----------



## Element0r (26. Januar 2002)

ja ich bin dann anscheined zu dumm dafür...!!!     ich bekomms nicht hin...


----------



## Element0r (26. Januar 2002)

also ich habs soweit geschafft..das ich einen table erstelle..mit einem bild in der mitte..und rund herum, die rahmenimages..

ABER! wie mach ich es..das ich daneben einen table hinbekomme..ohne das der vorige table kaputt wird...??


```
<table width="150" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="5" height="5"><img src="images/linksoben_ecke.jpg" width="5" height="5"></td>
    <td height="5" background="images/linieoben.jpg" width="150"><img src="images/clear.gif" width="5" height="5"></td>
    <td width="5" height="5"><img src="images/rechtsoben_ecke.jpg" width="5" height="5"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="5" background="images/linielinks.jpg"><img src="images/clear.gif" width="5" height="5"></td>
    <td width="150" bgcolor="#000000"> 
    <img border="0" src="banner.jpg" width="150" height="571"> 
    <td width="5" background="images/linierechts.jpg"><img src="images/clear.gif" width="5" height="5"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="5" height="5"><img src="images/linksunten_ecke.jpg" width="5" height="5"></td>
    <td height="5" background="images/linieunten.jpg" width="150"><img src="images/clear.gif" width="5" height="5"></td>
    <td width="5" height="5"><img src="images/rechtsunten_ecke.jpg" width="5" height="5"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------

